# Fiddlestix Pony Farm Honors



## Karen S (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Day All,

First off, hats off to Tracey Slagle and her crew for putting together a wonderful 2011 Daffodil Dandy Show. To the judges, William (Bill) Fairchild and to Janice Silvio. Both were very professional and took the time to look at each Miniature and Shetland that went before them. They also each had an apprentice judge and we also had an apprentice steward at the show. We had around 165 horses at the show, beautiful weekend with the exception of the high winds on Friday plus a small community close by that was on fire that day. Saturday was calm in regards to the winds, beautiful sunshine and we even got through by 5:30 so everyone was able to go have a nice sit down dinner that night. Thanks again to everyone that came and help make the 2011 Daffodil Dandy a success!

Now, drum roll please....

I want to say thank you to my beautiful daughter, Kelli on working really hard with the ponies this spring getting them ready for the show ring. Her hard work has paid off! I want to also say Thank You to judge William (Bill) Fairchild on picking...Fiddlestix Devine Design as Grand Champion Foundation mare. This completed "DD's" qualification for her Foundation Halter Hall of Fame, PLUS it also completed her sire: Pan's Silver Image the 2002 Classic Halter Pony of the Year's qualification for SUPERIOR SIRE, and her dam, Michigan's Mary Jane her qualifications as SUPERIOR DAM. "MJ" as we call her, first two foals both earned their Halter Hall of Fame as 2 year old. We are still on cloud nine on these accomplishments and are proud of the direction of how our breeding program as gone.

Thank you to those that have purchased Fiddlestix ponies we hope you are proud of your ponies as much as we are.

Karen


----------

